# Ponies and Puppies!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It was such a warm day outside today!  Puts me in good spirits! Anyways me and the little guy spent some time with the horses today and got some pictures of everyone! 

North, Tana, Tika and Kita. (Tika is so big, she's Kita's filly from last year)










Tana, my beauty. She sure is turning into a nice looking horse. 


















North, nothing's changed with her!  










Kita, heavy in foal and looking rather uncomfortable. She's at the witching stage now and not very happy!










Tika. There you go WSArabians, one of your little brat pony. You know, she desperatly needs a brush down.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Some of Que, she's started to put some weight one, and looks a little better! 


















And Beau, Mr Stud Man. Losing his winter coat, you can really see his roan coloring coming in! 


















And Dillon, he still looks horrible but you can see that he has put tons of weight on! He's my little man, I just adore him!










And one of the Puppies!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they are all so beautiful, FGR! 
Cute doggies too.  Que's looking better I see!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop! 

I thought it was a great picture of the dogs, the JRT looks adorable! 

Que is looking a bit better but I would still like to see some more weight on her.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, Kita looks like she's about ready to pop. When is she due?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She isn't due until June. I'm thinking I'm gonna have a big baby on my hands


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol u got snow.........great pic's, that mare looks likes she's going to pop at any time


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey yeah she does, LOL! Awww. I can't wait till she foals; I'm sure the baby will be adorable.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah we still got a bit of snow. Dillon has a low spot in his pen so the snow stays there the longest. Most of it is gone now! 

Yeah Kita still has a ways to go, but she is huge!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Me neither Pop! I'm really hoping for my next riding horse!  **Crosses Fingers**


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I love Beua... I like the blue roans


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks TG, he is a pretty boy!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Que and Dillion are both looking way better.
And, of course, my little Tika girl. 
But I think my groom is slacking? 
Beau still looks preggo. 

PS - We got about as much snow as you do now. I've been lavishing in the 16+ weather we've had


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They are looking better eh?
Dillon actually has some fat on him! YAY! 

Tika sure is looking like Daddy. And yes Daddy needs to be worked. This weekend the man of the house should be home so I'm gonna try and take everyone out for a ride. Hopefully I will get to ride Beau a couple of times! 

Groom! HAHA, I think my boarder is slacking!


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

We have a Basenji!!! Named Capt. Jack! I love their breed sooooo Interesting!!! 











(cant see buy he has a curl tail...more pics later


----------



## happylove (Mar 2, 2009)

they're wonderful! nice shots, and i love "Mr.Studman" lol beautiful coloring


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kita is due in June?? What are you expecting out of her, an elephant?! Wow. She's huge.

They're all looking really good, Tiff


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow this is an old topic...from last winter..lol!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

bahahaha I was wondering....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah me too when I say it...lol. Kita and Beau are both sold...lol


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I always LOVE seeing pics of your horses. They're all so georgous!!!!!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is Mister with Anna - aka 'Mop' (my daughter's dog)


----------

